# Thoughts on these types of items!



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I've seen several of these types of items pop up over the past year. Several different vendors and I don't think it's a new idea. Thought it might be a good idea to get and test some new items and if nothing else something you might already have or dont want could be gifted to someone else.

Thoughts in general?






https://www.battlbox.com/witb


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I prefer to buy my own items and build the kit(s) myself. These may be nice for people who prefer a quick setup or aren't quite sure what to get. You're also paying extra for the bundling.

I also have a tendency of buying/building more than one package at a time or having spares on the shelf so building myself gives me an opportunity to stock/build to my desires.

I didn't watch the video (16 minutes), but did they address climate specific needs? Those in Florida thinking of a hurricane are hopefully building kits differently than those expecting a winter blizzard.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have almost everything, or equivalent, in that box so I like his choices. For someone that didn't already have this stuff it might make sense. Thanks for posting, I always like seeing someone else's ideas to see if I've forgotten something.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

videos eat my data so I have no idea what it is about because I don't watch them.

want to give a description?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like a monthly subscription service that sends out a new box with new/different items each month. 

I didn't watch the video (baby sleeping in my arms) but I have seen these types of services for different type of items.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> videos eat my data so I have no idea what it is about because I don't watch them.
> 
> want to give a description?


Basically it's a Box you get every month that has different survival stuff, such as an Emergency Blanket, Spork, Signal Mirror, Can Opener, among other things. As has been mentioned, it has the same items that most of us have already. There are Four Levels, with more Gear in the higher levels, and a corresponding increase in Price.

This might be a good thing for those who are unsure of what they would need in an Emergency or Survival situation, or those who have Money to Burn, but IMO if you are unsure of what you need, then you need more training in Emergency Survival and not more stuff.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with, and practice, buying the gear you want and building your own kits from scratch. This way, you can steer clear of the stuff you don't want, and choose the grade of quality for each and every item you put into your kit. It's a matter of not every kit suits every individual's needs, and it may not even fit the environment you're intending it for. Where I live and work a desert survival kit wouldn't be of much use in January when temps drop to -40 and the snow is flying sideways. And, speaking of seasonal items, you should, for sake of space and weight, remove out-of-season items and replace with in-season items as needed.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone's comments. I shift items as the season changes in my GHB in both vehicles and have specific items needed for my area. Like forluvofsmoke said no point in me having any desert equipment when the white stuff is flying sideways. Just thought I would share and see what everyone else thought of the packages. I've gone back through and looked at previous boxes and they seem to be grouped in decent packages. You can purchase previous boxes without being a "member". Was just something that caught my attention and wanted to hear what everyone else thought.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I did not watch all the video, just enough to be sure what they were selling.

PRO: If you are too busy to be able to do the research but want some prep items, then it is a reasonable deal. (You always pay more for others to do your home work).

CON: You can obtain a better value by shopping yourself and you will understand why each item and brand was selected. JMHO


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I would rather choose my own provisions.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ah thanks for the info on the video. yea I'm not into pre-made boxes and backpacks like I've seen for sale.
I'd rather try stuff out for myself because I have a tendency to break things. I'd be unsure if the stuff I was buying in these things weren't low quality. Just because you pay a bunch of money doesn't mean you get quality.
Also what I deem sensible for MY "survival" others won't, more than likely.
I could see "starter" kits though for people just starting and wanting something to fall back on and for others to give as gifts


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Looks like a monthly subscription service that sends out a new box with new/different items each month..


 They are. Haven't tried battle box, But Creek Stewart ( fat guys in the woods)
Has a monthly package. Can't remember what it's called but a few months ago I got them for a couple of months. Actually not a bad package for I think it was $60 but other expenses came up and I haven't started ordering them again.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you do have money to burn it would likely get you useful items that you would otherwise forget or even know about. Might be fine for some people. Not so much for those on this forum though.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have an attic full of survival junk so buying into a re-inventing the wheel gimmick is not my thing ,you can go to any garage sale ,goodwill or thrift store and get just about everything you need for pennies on the dollar .From the trash the other day an electric two burner cooktop and a single burner one with a 147 thermal fuse blown out (.99 cents) to fix plus a brand new air mattress and a espresso maker that needed a go boiling in borax to become new again so don`t wasted your good money on more junk folks ,if you ask me the future is in beans.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

Might make a nice gift for those close to you who simply will not do it for themselves. They might get the "bug" from all the cool stuff and then proceed to do it themselves.

WSS


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Looks like a monthly subscription service that sends out a new box with new/different items each month.
> 
> I didn't watch the video (baby sleeping in my arms) but I have seen these types of services for different type of items.


I've had trouble in the past with companies sending me stuff I didn't want after I tried to cancel. They might charge an unreasonable amount for shipping so they get too much of your money even if you return the item. I don't know if the company here does that. It's just what I've experienced.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> videos eat my data so I have no idea what it is about because I don't watch them.
> 
> want to give a description?


Im on limited data as well so I pick and choose my videos carefully.
BTW... I liked and miss your pictures.
FREE GENEVIiEVES PICS!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have some of the stuff, most of my stuff is better & got it cheat then the box cost.
I got my can opener at Fort Jackson,S.C. in winter of 1979 for free with my C rations.
I think that it may be okay for a 8th grader with to much money.
But most people I know like to pick & chose what they pack in their BOBs,BOVs & BOL.
But if you think that this is a handy way to get thing the go for it.
Please post what you get, in light us old timers.


----------

